# بحث عن الزجاج



## ابو هدير (13 يناير 2009)

هذا البحثعن الزجاج لاحد الزملا اتمنى ا يعجبكم 



http://upload.9q9q.net/file/beaOolrvqZW/مقدمة عن الزجاج.doc.html


----------



## مايزنر (13 يناير 2009)

مشكور أخي أبو هدير على هذه المشاركة الجميلة...


----------



## ابو هدير (13 يناير 2009)

شكراًعلى المرور


----------



## MODU (14 يناير 2009)

لك كل الشكر والتحية على هذا البحث الرائع والمفيد
جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## majed m (14 يناير 2009)

الف شكرااااااااا


----------



## معماري قوي (28 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووور يا غالي على الطرح الرائع بل الاكثر من رائع


----------



## حسام عبدالله (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور على هذا البحث ويعطيك العافية


----------



## جواد كاظم حسين (29 مارس 2009)

بحث أكثر من رائع .. بارك الله فيكم


----------



## Arch_M (29 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا..جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## arch.hani (29 مارس 2009)

مشكور ...........بس بعديني ما اطلعت عليه
بارك الله فيك


----------

